# Athens Archery new bow



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Posted this in General discussion not sure what happened to it maybe its against rules not sure , anyways

Wanted to post a few pics of a bow in camo Realtree APG

We are still tweaking and perfecting our bow called "ONE" 

This bow is 32" ATA 7" BH 80% LO 

Standard on all of our bows: 

Barnsdale Limbs

Winners Choice Strings, cables, and Cable Slide

The anodize will probably be a grey bronze. not the black like on this bow.

give me some feedback on anodize colors.


We are machining all components here at our facility " No Out Sourcing"

We are an ISO Certified Company


To answer any questions i.e. Patents and licenses we have allready got all of that out of the way before we cut our first riser.


The 28" DL we chronographed today 70lb 350 grain arrow 294 fps we are shooting for 320 fps for 30" DL 


We are hoping to have the first 150 bows done by mid september but we have alot to get done, we will have 400 sq ft booth and shooting lane at the 2009 ATA show booth # 3338 nd shooting lane F9 we are not comiting to get the bows out in mass production before this years season but we are going to introduce them at the ATA hope to see you there.

Thanks again,

Jason Hudkins

Any questions call me @ 574-292-0793 or email [email protected]



lyntechengineering.com


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks Nice! Great work!

Ben


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

ttt for a fellow Hoosier....:wink:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Attractive bow!!!! Nice job.*


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Athens Bow*

Nice bow. What is it going to retail for?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

That looks nice and I epsecially like the inset grip, that looks comfortable and torque free. It's good mentioning that you are a ISO certified company, I know what it takes to achieve that ISO rating.
What is the silver or aluminum looking stuff in the cam in the 2nd picture??


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Mrwintr said:


> That looks nice and I epsecially like the inset grip, that looks comfortable and torque free. It's good mentioning that you are a ISO certified company, I know what it takes to achieve that ISO rating.
> What is the silver or aluminum looking stuff in the cam in the 2nd picture??


Pretty sure the cam has draw mods,,might be what your seeing in the cam


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Pretty sure the cam has draw mods,,might be what your seeing in the cam


I believe you are correct, it is probably a mod that isn't anodized...good call.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

the silver thing on the cam is a module and they will swap out a different one for various draw lengths, I also think that they will have their logo engraved on the cam in the area not machined out.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Just a peek @ the 2 cam*

Here is a sneek peek of the 2 cam version.


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Where's the peek? I don't see no stinking peek. 

Just kidding, but I think you forgot the picture.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

Nice lookin rig. What's the round about cost for them?


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*sorry i forgot my peek computer locked up*



nontypical said:


> Where's the peek? I don't see no stinking peek.
> 
> Just kidding, but I think you forgot the picture.



Here it is,


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Those came look like carbon copies of the new Elite cams...


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*cams*

I assure you as I mentioned above in the start of this thread. That I have a license agreement signed, dated and paid for, for the gentleman that has the IP for this system and I can also assure you they are not cabon copies. 

In the MFG side of this business any company that has a single cam bow pays a license fee and you will probably see this style cam used by numerous companies in the near future.

It is good for the industry and it is also good for the sport. I am extreamly excited about offering this system and look fwd to the coming year.

Thanks again,
Jason Hudkins
anyone who would like to discuss this with me can reach me on my cell or office.

574-292-0793 C#
574-224-2300 Office # 

I work a ton of hours so its very likely to catch me at my office until 10pm most days.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens1 said:


> I assure you as I mentioned above in the start of this thread. That I have a license agreement signed, dated and paid for, for the gentleman that has the IP for this system and I can also assure you they are not cabon copies.
> 
> In the MFG side of this business any company that has a single cam bow pays a license fee and you will probably see this style cam used by numerous companies in the near future.
> 
> ...



tell ya what take tomorrow morning off and go with larry and I down to BB for some 3d, we will be leaving rochester around 8:15, have ya back by 2


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

Jason,it was a pleasure to shoot the bi-cam the other day...can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

Hey guys. Instead of arguing. I would like info on prices and stats on the second bow.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Very nice !! Any specs. on the binary model ?

FF


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*now where have i seen those cams before*

I know i have seen those cams, and seen them very recently. And, can u give the patent info on them please, and who is the cam designer?


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

I was just sayin...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

You know how many cams and risers look similiair these days.........
Lets get over the "who" copied "who", I don't think any of us are patent lawyers for these companies. :wink:
I for one am VERY interested in the twin cam design....let's hear more about it. 

Congrats and good luck in your endeavor. :darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Athens license*

I would like to welcome Athens archery to the family of companies that are licenseing my patent on the duo 2 system Jason has come on board along with some others you will be seeing in the very near future.

Welcome aboard !


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> I know i have seen those cams, and seen them very recently. And, can u give the patent info on them please, and who is the cam designer?


Im pretty sure you have all that info :wink:


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Lol*

Im just funning with Richard here, its all good.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> I would like to welcome Athens archery to the family of companies that are licenseing my patent on the duo 2 system Jason has come on board along with some others you will be seeing in the very near future.
> 
> Welcome aboard !


cant hardly wait to test drive one of these in Lefty

Jason her is what I need

30" DL

Duo system

All black 

60-70lb

LEFTY


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*i wouldnt jump so quick*

there is alot that will have to be sorted out here i think, this cam may be tied up for some time. seems two people are tryign to pull the patent wars, and see who beat who, think thats so funny as the tow men who claim to have designed cam are suppose to be freinds, so once again how friends can do that to each others is above me, someone willbe lying as to who made the cam.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Your new bow*

Good luck on your venture with your bow looks awesome


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> I would like to welcome Athens archery to the family of companies that are licenseing my patent on the duo 2 system Jason has come on board along with some others you will be seeing in the very near future.
> 
> Welcome aboard !


This is going to get interesting...It seems like you are always just slightly behind someone else...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

*cams*

i was told bowzone had those cams first, i know i saw thier new bow with those cams here on a/ t before anyone else was making them


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*its already gotten.........................*

interesting, if you ask me, i think there is alot that isn out yet, tho, but i have a feeling it will make it to the table.lets get it behind us and let Athens build a good bow and wish them all the success, keep us posted on how things go Athens.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*thanks to all in suport*

Thank you thank you thank you

I just want to build a good product and find my place in the marketplace.
I look fwd to servicing all of my fellow archers. Im sure it will all work out.


thanks again and i will keep on with my goals and dreams.

Jason


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

The 2 cam is sweet would be interested in info on it as I am concidering buying a new bow and if I can buy local that is even sweeter....


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Archery-Addiction said:


> Those came look like carbon copies of the new Elite cams...


Not sure what you're loooking at but they aren't as "carbon copied" as you seem to think. Look at the structure and design of each again and you'll see the only similarity is the shape of the outer diameter of the cam. And even that isn't a "carbon copy". 

Should be a nice product when it hits the market. Well done Athens.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Now can we get some specs on that dually?:wink:


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

What happens with BOWZONE ?


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

What else can you do with cam design? One cam, two cam, triple track binary, and now two track binary. There are only a given number of ways one can attach a string and a cable, or cables, to a cam. Until someone comes up with another way for the compound bow system to work, it appears that we, as consumers, will be buying one of these cam variations.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice looking bows. Whats the retail price of these bows going to be and you going to try them in any shops in NE Ohio :wink:.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*carbon copies*

the cam design is a a cam designed by Kevin at elite, and a brillants design it is, we have learned more about the cam in question over the past few days, and id like to say that kevin is very very genereous to share such a great cam design with the archery world, and may Athens Archery have a great start in business, and we at Pearson welcome Athens Archery, to the greatest sport there is.Its People liek Athens and Elite that set the stage for how all should be in this business, Jason,is very easy to talk to , and is very very, sincere in his passion and love for Archery, we cant see how he will not be a success.God Bless America, for the freedom we have, now lets get these bows built so we can all shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> the cam design is a a cam designed by Kevin at elite, and a brillants design it is, we have learned more about the cam in question over the past few days, and id like to say that kevin is very very genereous to share such a great cam design with the archery world, and may Athens Archery have a great start in business, and we at Pearson welcome Athens Archery, to the greatest sport there is.Its People liek Athens and Elite that set the stage for how all should be in this business, Jason,is very easy to talk to , and is very very, sincere in his passion and love for Archery, we cant see how he will not be a success.God Bless America, for the freedom we have, now lets get these bows built so we can all shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Very nice post indeed!

2 thumbs up for you!

Its too bad we all cant be that positive!


Now Jason its time to be gettin me a lefty......:wink:


----------



## zabby (Sep 20, 2007)

*change of tune*

wow looks as if you went from patent owner to not patent owner!
i will repeat this question!

#35 Today, 05:07 AM 
champus 
Registered User Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 69 

What happens with BOWZONE ?


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*champus & zabby*

i think what yall have done is try to hi jack Athens thread here, which is a AT violation. Give Athens archery the respect they deserve ok. bump , for Athens Archery.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

It is a tough enough buisness to get into ,and stay in. Give the man a chance to get his bows out there try them,and then make a educated post.Good luck with your new line of bows. I hope to see one soon.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish him all the luck in the world, if anything I feel bad for him if he gets caught up in legal issues due to someone else...


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice rig.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Both Bows look great......


----------



## zabby (Sep 20, 2007)

*athens archery*

great looking bows, good luck to you


----------



## Indychris (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey, Athens1-

Nice looking bow!

Do you happen to have a website up and running yet? (sorry if that's already been asked). I drive by your shop each time I head to my hunting property in Rochester. I hope your endeavor is quite successful!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Jason and he is top notch. He is passionate bout what he is doing and cant wait to see more....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT for Athens


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

*Bows Keep getting better!*

Great design and a head turner.


----------



## Grim4US (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice looking bow! 

Gonna have any dealers in NY?


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Promising for a startout, I wish them the best!


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

good looking bow...


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks good, I love having all the options.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

any chance we will see a 37-39 inch bow with NO parralel limbs in the future??

not saying your bows don't look great, but i'm about sick of every new bow coming out being short parralel limb bows. i would love to see more companies producing a more traditional style compound along the lines of say the martin scepter, hoyt protec, ect.....
i know i'm not the only one who feels this way either. but we seem to becoming the forgotten market.

just a thought for you. the new bows look great i wish you the best in your new journy, keep us old timer traditionalist in mind in future design:wink:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> any chance we will see a 37-39 inch bow with NO parralel limbs in the future??
> 
> not saying your bows don't look great, but i'm about sick of every new bow coming out being short parralel limb bows. i would love to see more companies producing a more traditional style compound along the lines of say the martin scepter, hoyt protec, ect.....
> i know i'm not the only one who feels this way either. but we seem to becoming the forgotten market.
> ...


X2
I like the paralell limb bows but I want to see 36-40" bows.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> X2
> I like the paralell limb bows but I want to see 36-40" bows.


I HATE paralell limbs lol. but it seems that every new bow coming out anymore has them. my primary passions is competeing be it field, indoors, or 3d and paralell limbs just aren't the best choice for what i like to do. i can hunt with any bow but hunting only gets my attention about 3 months out of the year the rest of the year i need a bow that i can shoot consistently a wide variety of distances from 20 yards out to 100 yards , and paralell limbs just don't give me the desired effect. 
as of now i'm stuck in 2006 and until a bow company makes a suitable replacement for my protecs i will remain stuck in '06.


----------

